# Pastry and Baking Basics



## Swifty (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi, I'm new to the world of pastries and breads.
I'm only a 16 year old guy but I'm incredibly intrigued by the whole aspect of making delicious and beautiful pastries. I was wondering if anyone could list off the basic "tools" I would need to take my first few steps into baking. My family kitchen isn't equipped with anything baking-related(except for the obvious-oven,baking tray,casserole) so I need to equip it properly.
Thanks for you time and help.

P.S. It would also be great if you could suggest easy ideas that I could try as my first experiments.


----------



## msalper (Jul 25, 2005)

Wellcome DiscussCooking Swifty!!!

Every question like yours make me researcher. Here is a link for you... Not exact answer maybe but DC is full of good chefs .

http://www.fbnr.com/ECguide/ECGhtml/84520.htm


----------



## Swifty (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks alot!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 25, 2005)

You could also consider working part time at a small bakery even if its just washing dishes and before you know it you will be learning all kinds of things plus you earn as you learn they may start you small baking cookies but you will learn alot about weights and meashures and if you pick it up quickly which you should be able to do since you find it interesting next thing you know you will be taking on more and more to learn.Thats how I learned, of course I had some experience from starting out making simple things at home,cookies,poundcake,quick breads etc.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 25, 2005)

The first three things you need are: a library card, a good librarian, and transportation to the library. Tell the librarian you're looking for beginner level books on bread and pastries and she/he can help you find something to get you started. Or, if your Mom has any cookbooks - try starting with them.

Once you do some reading and figure out what you want to try first (which type of bread or which type of pastry) then you'll have an idea of what kitchen equipment you need to start with.

jpmcgrew had a great idea since you're getting to the age of getting a part-time job .... even if it's just for the summer. Nothing beats "hands on" experience from someone who can teach you.


----------



## Swifty (Jul 25, 2005)

I was actually planning on trying to get a job at our local bakery. Thanks for the great ideas.


----------



## jkath (Jul 25, 2005)

Good luck at the job, Swifty!
I absolutely agree with all of the above posts. There is nothing better than hands-on training! 
You may also want to check the food network's listings and see when any of the chefs have a show devoted specifically to breads and pastries.


----------



## Swifty (Jul 25, 2005)

Yeah I'm really hoping for that job...I'm not sure though becuase I don't nkow if they will be mislead by my muscular frame and Korean heritage(I live in small town in Canada, my family is the only asian family here).
Hoping for the best.
I watch Food network everyday


----------



## jkath (Jul 25, 2005)

Swifty, best advice I can give you is what I did myself when I found jobs. Whether a place was hiring or not, I'd go there, make an appointment with the owner at a later time, when it was convenient with them. I'd shake their hand, look them in the eye, sincerely thank them for their time and tell them why I so passionately wanted to work at their establishment. It never failed.


----------



## msalper (Jul 26, 2005)

This is really good point!!! Let them feel your pattionate ...


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 26, 2005)

Swifty, there's a show called Sweet Dreams that airs on the Food Network at 11:30 EST on Thursday mornings.  It's a wonderful show dedicated completely to desserts and sweets.  Some of the recipes are a bit advanced, but you can learn a lot about technique, terms, and skills just from watching.  I know I did!

As you stock your kitchen, be sure to buy some parchment paper.  You can find it in the bags and wraps aisle of your grocery store.  Line your cookie sheets or bottoms of cake pans with it and 1--nothing will stick and 2--clean up is a ton easier!

Good luck and always feel free to ask us your questions!!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 26, 2005)

As for tools or pans etc get a good basic baking book that tells you what you need.Then instead of buying new go to rummage sales,or second hand stores and buy used muffin tins, cake pans,pie pans ,baking sheets,mixing bowls and so on for pennies on the dollar just make sure they are not dented or rusted and in good shape. You would be surprised what you can find in these places.Check out http://preparedpantry.com you can sign up for free baking lessons that they email to you for free.
Also check out the http://kingarthurflour.com I think they have free lessons also.
My best advice is to start small and easy baking recipes before you start the more complicated ones so you can get a good feel for it.
If you know any one that bakes at home ask if you can come and watch when they are baking something Ive never met anyone that bakes or cooks that isn't happy to pass on what they know to someone that really wants to learn.


----------



## Swifty (Jul 26, 2005)

I made some Chocolate Chip Blondies today.
It was a bit rustic and I forgot to cool it on a wire rack. 
It was pretty fun though and I'm planning to make some cookies next.
Well hey, atleast they didn't taste bad at all!
they were more like chewy choco chip cookies in bar form though...Lol.

School is just around the corner for me so I don't think I'll be trying for that job at the bakery until winter holidays or next summer. We'll have to see how it goes. Meanwhile, I've been doig some simple recipes like my Cinnamon Vanilla Pecan Biscotti.

P.S. Is there any spot on this forum that I can make a thread to act solely as a progress report kind of thingie for others to see and for me to record newthings?


----------



## yankeefaninseattle (Sep 28, 2005)

Hey Kid, here's my take on the situation...

If you need cookbooks, find a 1/2 price bookstore, or the thrift stores, OR, go to www.thegoodcook.com. You can get your first 4 books for $1 each, and then the standard agreement for 1-2 at the regular price for the first year. They have a couple books I would recommend...Pie & pastry Bible, How to Bake by Nick Malgieri, or PErfect Pastry by him, Bakers Dozen cookbook, which has all types of baked goods, and the Nancy Silverton's Breads from the La Brea Bakery. James Peterson has a couple know-how books on the subject too...
Then, to stock your kitchen, find a kitchen outlet store like Corningware, or, ****, can't remember the other one... They have relatively inexpensive items to stock you up, from utensils to measuring cups, to baking pans.
If you don't have a cookbook, the first one you should purchase is the Betty Crocker's Cookbook. I use it religiously, along w/ the rest of my collection. It has easy recipes for breads and pastries.
Good Luck.
PS, try the NY Times on line too, they publish their Dining & Wine Section on Wednesdays. A good way to indulge and fan your desire for cooking.
B.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 28, 2005)

Hello Swifty welcome to DC!!  It is a wonderful place to hang out, teeming with fun, useful informations and nice camaraderie!!  I too got into baking rather late, it is sometimes a bit tricky, so until you get a fair experience try to follow the recipe faithfully... take a look at this site which was introduced to me by one of our members here who is quite an expert in baking... it is really packed with helpful infos, I think you will like it... 

http://www.baking911.com/

anyways, we welcome any questions from you and are happy to help.... I look forward to see you around often!!


----------



## theislandgirl (Oct 20, 2005)

Swifty said:
			
		

> Yeah I'm really hoping for that job...I'm not sure though becuase I don't nkow if they will be mislead by my muscular frame and Korean heritage(I live in small town in Canada, my family is the only asian family here).
> Hoping for the best.
> I watch Food network everyday



Greetings, Swifty, from a fellow Canadian (I'm out on Vancouver Island)!

If you're watching Food Network Canada, you've GOT to watch Anna Olsen in her show "Sugar", she is a baker and Pastry Chef extraordinaire!  I've got some great *and *simple ideas from watching that show.  

Enjoy!


----------



## vilasman (Nov 1, 2005)

*Cooking and baking books*

One suggestion that i would make is if you have one of the larger chain book stores near you, I would go and just look and see what is on the clearance racks. You should probably have a lot of space for storage because you can really get a lot of interesting books cheap this way. $30 and $40 books sell for $5-$15.

I run into book stores just to check the clearance ounce or twice a week when I have the money.

Welcome


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 2, 2005)

vilasman said:
			
		

> One suggestion that i would make is if you have one of the larger chain book stores near you, I would go and just look and see what is on the clearance racks. You should probably have a lot of space for storage because you can really get a lot of interesting books cheap this way. $30 and $40 books sell for $5-$15.
> 
> I run into book stores just to check the clearance ounce or twice a week when I have the money.
> 
> Welcome


 
Egad this reminds me of my days as a Borders employee... those piles of unruly bargain books!!  Nightmare for the employees, but you are right, you can always dig out some great finds at great prices...  I hogged my share of them while I was there!!


----------



## Swifty (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks alot for you're help.
I've recently been having alot of success with my recipes.
I've recently made:
Pumpkin butterscotch cookies(cake-like)
Spiced Molasses
Peppermint meringues
white chocolate almond butter cookies
cinnamon phylo twists.


----------



## Ardor (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm new to baking too, i find it easier if you just not worry too much about it. If you know anyone who bakes, go to their place and watch them do it. Dough/batter consistencies can be learnt much faster that way than it is from following cookbooks 100%.


----------



## philso (Apr 24, 2006)

since no one else has even attempted to start a list of basics for you, i'll at least start it off. but before the equipment list, i'd suggest that you start baking these:
- cookies: hard to make any major blunders except burning
- quick breads, for example, muffins, banana bread, biscuits,etc.
- bread: a great loaf can be hard to master, but a pretty darn good loaf isn't that hard at all
- pies: more specificly, pie crust. a good short crust takes a lot of technique. might as well start getting some practice now.

equipment:
for measuring: measuring cups, both wet and dry;measuring spoons; when you get more advanced, you'll probably also want a kitchen scale someday.

for mixing: mixing bowls (full range of sizes), if possible 1 or 2 larger sizes that are deep; wooden spoons, rubber spatula, whisk

pans: baking sheet, 2 loaf pans, muffin tins or pan, pie pan, cake pans (usually need 2) (later add spring-form pan and quiche pan)

other: rolling pin, pastry cutter, scraper(dough divider), brush, sifter or sieve, biscuit cutter


well, as i'm short on time at the moment, i'll leave the list at this, though i'm probably forgetting an essential or two. it should get you off to a good start though. good luck!


----------



## Shaheen (Apr 27, 2006)

msalper said:
			
		

> Wellcome DiscussCooking Swifty!!!
> 
> Every question like yours make me researcher. Here is a link for you... Not exact answer maybe but DC is full of good chefs .
> 
> http://www.fbnr.com/ECguide/ECGhtml/84520.htm


 
thanks msalper! that list was helpful


----------



## Ardor (May 3, 2006)

I think the most basic thing you need is a mixing bowl, a flat baking pan, a cake pan and muffin pan. You can use a tea towel instead of a mitten, baking paper makes cleaning a lot easier. Scales are more important when you start using raising agents (bread, cake). Too little or too much may be disasterous.


----------

